

OpenGlass gives Google Glass real-time augmented reality [video] - socrates1024
http://www.engadget.com/2013/08/21/openglass-google-glass-real-time-augmented-reality/

======
twodim
Calling that "real-time AR" is a bit of a stretch, nonetheless, great job
indeed!

~~~
brandynwhite
Agreed, that wasn't our chosen title. It's a work in progress but we're
getting there.

